# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Kreu i Kuvendit të Kosovës, me foton e Enverit në shtëpi

## DYDRINAS

*Kreu i Kuvendit të Kosovës, me foton e Enverit në shtëpi*
Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi mban ende në shtëpinë e tij, fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës, udhëheqësit 50 -vjeçar komunist të Shqipërisë.

Bashkim Shala 
Hene, 29 Shtator 2008 10:21:00


Një foto e madhe e diktatorit shqiptar, në bibliotekën e Jakup Krasniqit. Reagimi: Skam pasur kohë për bibliotekën 


PRISHTINË- Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi mban ende në shtëpinë e tij, fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës, udhëheqësit 50 -vjeçar komunist të Shqipërisë. Ky fakt është zbuluar nga kamera e RTK-së, gjatë emisionit të mëngjesit të ditës së dielë. RTK-ja ka filluar një emision  Një kafe me politikanet e Kosovës, emision i cili realizohet në shtëpinë e këtyre të fundit. 

Pas Fatmir Sejdiut dhe Hajredin Kuqit, radha për të qenë personazh i këtij emisioni i ka ardhur kryeparlamentarit Jakup Krasniqi, njeherësh edhe sekretar i Përgjithshëm i PDK-së dhe ish- zëdhënes i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Panoramat me piktura dhe buste të Skënderbeut dhe Adem Jasharit që ishin të shumtë në numër, dominonin shtëpinë e madhe të kryeparlamentarit. Por në bibliotekën e Krasniqit, kamera e RTK-së ka fokusuar edhe një foto relativisht të madhe të Enver Hoxhës, e ngjitur me të ishte fotoja e Ismail Kadaresë dhe më pas vijonin disa gravura të tjera.

Pyetjes së gazetares Delfina Krasniqi, lidhur me foton e Enver Hoxhës në bibliotekën e tij, kryeparlamentari Krasniqi i është përgjigjur se ishte një dhuratë, por megjithatë ai ka vijuar rreth kësaj pyetjekur i ka deklaruar gazetares së RTK-së se: nuk kishte pasur kohë për të sistemuar këtë pjesë të bibliotekës. Ndërkohë që Kryetari i Parlamentit të Kosovës ka pohuar se ai është mjaft i lidhur me Shqipërinë dhe pushimet i kryen gjithmonë në Shqipëri dhe vetëm në qytetin e Durrësit. Jakup Krasniqi ka qenë i vetmi politikan që përfaqëson partitë e mëdha në Kosovë që është deklaruar për bashkim të Kosovës me Shqipërinë, por më pas ka ndërruar mendje. 

Në një takim përkujtimortë zhvilluar në Kukës për nder të Tahir Sinanit nga Tropoja , ish- komandant i Zonës OperativetëPashtrikut, Jakup Krasniqi, që asokohe mbante vetëm postin e Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të PDK-së, së bashku me deputetin e BDI-së në Maqedoni, Fazli Veliun janë deklaruar për bashkim të Kosovës me Shqipërinë." Gjatë gjithë historisë ne kemi pasur të drejtë, por kjo e drejtë nuk na mjaftoi që as të ishim bashkë, as të ishim të lirë. 

Një pjesë të madhe të kësaj drejtësie e fituam me luftrat çlirimtareqë zhvilluam, porende nuk është realizuar ëndrra e komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari dhe edëshmorëve të tjerë që dhanë jetën për lirinë e Kosovës.Pengesat që po i vihen Kosovës për pavarësinë e saj thërrasin shqiptarët kudo që janë që të mendojnë për fatin e ardhshëm të shqiptarëve, për pozicionin e ri që duhet të kenë ato në histori. Zëri i atdheut thërret gjithë ata shqiptarë që merren me politikë dhe që kanë përgjegjësi politike që të mendojnë për të gjithë hapësirën kombëtare dhe jo vetëm për pjesë të veçanta të saj"-deklaroi një vit më parë Jakup Krasniqi. 

Por më pas Krasniqi ka ndërruar mendje. Pyetjes së gazetarëve lidhur me pikëpamjet e tij për bashkim të Kosovës me Shqipërinë, Krasniqi i është përgjigjur: edhe unë kam të drejtë të ndryshoj mendje. Ndërkohë, në Kosovë vazhdon të nderohet ende figura e Enver Hoxhës.Vitin e kaluar ka qenë qyteti i Deçanit ai që ka nderuar ish-diktatorin komunist të Shqipërisë në 99 vjetorin e lindjes, kuoratorët që e kanë marrë fjalën para fansave të ekzaltuar të Enver Hoxhës e kanë cilësuar atë si kapedanin më të madh të historisë shqiptare.

Ndërkohë që qyteti i Ferizajve në Kosovë ka nderuar tre herë radhazi , ish -diktatorin komunist Enver Hoxha. Madje në 21 vjetorin e vdekjes së tij në prill të vitit 2006 , nostalgjikët e Enver Hoxhës në Ferizaj kanë vendosur një pllakatë në njërin nga sheshet e këtij qyteti, ndërkohë që autoritetet vendore të këtij qyteti e kanë cilësuar si të dhunshëm dhe antiligjor vendosjen e kësaj pllakate.Komiteti Organizator për vlerësimin e figurës së Enver Hoxhës i ngritur prej kohësh në qytetin e Ferizajt kishte ndërmarrë në vitin 2005 një nismë që një objekti,rruge apo sheshi në qytetin e Ferizajve ti jepet emrii Enver Hoxhës ku ishin mbledhur rreth 500 firma nga qytetarët dhe i janë paraqitur Kuvendit Komunal për të vendosur, por kuvendi nuk e ka shqyrtuar këtë kërkesë. 



Gazeta Shekulli

----------


## Lioness

Po mire mer, t'i kendoje edhe nje kenge me lahute a cifteli Jakupi e t'i ve kapakun kesaj pune ....

_Ehhh mer enver djalli
Krasniqin e pat mar malli .._.

----------


## Llapi

qka ka te keqe qe ne biblioteken e ti mban foto te figurave te shquara te  kombit 
nder te shumtat edhe  te Skenderbeut Adem Jasharit Ismail Kadarese e shum foto te tiera

----------


## brooklyn2007

Enverist i lodhur i zakonshem i Kosoves.

----------


## Warning

Po mir do ishte  ta    vere  aty edhe  Titon pastaj Stalinin  e ku ta  di un se  Enver  hoxha vetem pa  shqeri do ndihet  i vetmuar hehhehehe

----------


## Lioness

Rri mer llap, mos u llapos kot kodra pas bregut se le kokrren e namit.  S'ke lene tema pa share anen tjeter per enverista e titista e komunista e te tjera fjale "zoologjike".  Dhe ketu del e thua "bravo i qofte per koleksionin."

----------


## kiniku

Une po cuditem me faktin se Krasniqi paska bibloteke!!!

----------


## Bizantin

Hedda është emër i bukur, skandinav. Do të thotë luftëtare.

----------


## Llapi

> Rri mer llap, mos u llapos kot kodra pas bregut se le kokrren e namit.  S'ke lene tema pa share anen tjeter per enverista e titista e komunista e te tjera fjale "zoologjike".  Dhe ketu del e thua "bravo i qofte per koleksionin."


ma mire ta mbaj foton e Enverit shqiptar  se te sllavo komunistave rugovnes e te  titos
bravo i qoft baces Jakup

----------


## brooklyn2007

> ma mire ta mbaj foton e Enverit shqiptar  se te sllavo komunistave rugovnes e te  titos
> bravo i qoft baces Jakup



Ca jane keto llaplleqe qe lejohen ne kete forum?! :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Une po cuditem me faktin se Krasniqi paska bibloteke!!!



Hahahahahahahahaha.Te lumte,nuk kam  lexuar kahere nje fjali aq te shkurter me aq domethanje

Sa i perket Kupit(komandant sorres)dhe fotos se Enverit,me duket se e kam permend edhe ne nje postim tjeter,se "keta",te gjithe komunist jan, "nxenes" te Nanos.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi mban ende në shtëpinë e tij, fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës, udhëheqësit 50 -vjeçar komunist të Shqipërisë.


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## drague

> ma mire ta mbaj foton e Enverit shqiptar  se te sllavo komunistave rugovnes e te  titos
> bravo i qoft baces Jakup


Qe na doli enveri burre ma i mire se Rrugova.
Komunistet jane nje fare e keqe qe duhet dekada te shfarosen.
ps.nuk ja vlen me te shajt se je si rruspi. :i terbuar:

----------


## Perparim20

qa ka lidhje be djal njeri mban qa don nshpi t'vete..lene njerin raht mos ju perzini sene personale

----------


## derjansi

dikush ma t'enverit diksuh t'sales dikush t'rugoves secili n'shpi t'vet per hesap t'vet.

----------


## RaPSouL

Secili per veti, eshte e drejte e tij personale, e ndaluar nuk eshte.

----------


## DriniM

Këta gazetarucët e l-eshit ,çështu ( me shkrime pa lidhje )  ua risin nomim këtyre loparëve proletare - si gjithmon  .
Po çfarë biblioteke ka kupi more ,sigurisht e ka një raft me librat e historis të shkollës fillore e të mesme  ( maksimumi them nja 5-6 copë ) e disa fletore të përgaditjeve ditore, kur ka dhënë mësim .
Po këta gazetarucët ia risin e  thonë bilioteke ,se as këta vetë nuk  e dinë se çka është bibiitoteka peronale .

Mandej çudi more qysh nuk ia paskan djegur shkiet bibliotekën, kupit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kupi i shkret , njiher e një kohë e pat bë kryet salltë tuj ia mshu grushta vetitit - se përshëndete si dulla .hahahahahah



P.S.

Se dish harova .
Fotoja e dullës e ka inspiruru  kupin për të përgaditur dosjet 500 faqe e rethanant likuiduse të shoqkëve .

----------


## HoLd*Em

> Secili per veti, eshte e drejte e tij personale, e ndaluar nuk eshte.


Nuk po ve ne dyshim njeri ligjshmerine e mbajtjes se fotos se Enverit ne mur. Po veme ne dyshim moralitetin e kesaj se fundit.

Dmth sipas teje eshte normale qe nje kryetar shteti shqiptar te mbaje fotot e enverit, milloshit, hitlerit dhe stalinit ne mur dhe te adhuroje djallin ne te njejten kohe sepse nuk eshte e ndaluar me ligj ?

Nuk me duket aspak e cuditshme qe thacistat dhe edvinistat te jene edhe enverista sepse eshte ne natyren tuaj.

Hajt pra futjani dhe i tas grosh masi ti lexoni kto se ju ben mire.

----------


## Lioness

> ma mire ta mbaj foton e Enverit shqiptar  se te sllavo komunistave rugovnes e te  titos
> bravo i qoft baces Jakup


Kryet shnosh, se mendt te paskan lene bac.  

Bejne dhe kerkesa per perjashtimin tend, po s'ma bejne duart se me vjen keq prej gruas tate, qe do hap teme pastaj ne forum pse te perjashtuan ty.  Se e ke zakon ti qe hiqesh si trim lart e poshte, e pastaj qan si plage e lige.

----------


## Pilotii

O Laper Mashkell qka ki ti kundra Rugoves ai esht personi qe ta ka sjell ty Lirin more pis, tjera her kur te folsh per Rrugoven laje gojen.
Te kishe preferu mos mu mirr me thash e t'thame por shfleto pak Literatur se ste kokshe kerkun






> ma mire ta mbaj foton e Enverit shqiptar  se te sllavo komunistave rugovnes e te  titos
> bravo i qoft baces Jakup

----------

